# How big is your music folder?



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 18, 2011)

So I just finished going through all of my music today (took me 2 weeks O.O). As of now, I have 12.397 different songs, iTunes tells me I have a good 36 days of music, about a good 100 or 2 artists which all comes out to be a good 82GB of data. What about you Tempers?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2011)

not even a gig of music. like 100 songs lol


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 18, 2011)

I officially have 24,683 song on my 320gb hard drive right now... and bout to add more in a minute.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 18, 2011)

About 9GB. I only have music I listen to. I don't collect.


----------



## Dangy (Aug 18, 2011)

Only about 27 gigs, but that's because that's all I can fit on my iPod.


----------



## TheNewbPleaser (Aug 18, 2011)

16gb of pure electro/house music! and about 10gb on metal, rock and that stuff


----------



## Rayder (Aug 18, 2011)

127GB...nearly 16,000 tunes....have at least a hundred more I need to add once I verify the track tags.  It's all forms of music.  All MP3.  Most are 320's but no lower than a 128.

We have a nice little setup here where the drive can be accessed from any PC in the house, plus we have an AudioTron so we can play them on the home stereo too.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 18, 2011)

My music folder is 91gb


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 775 songs, 2 days, 5.05 GB of music I actually listen to...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow. I though I had a lot of music until I read this thread.

I have 8 GB of music.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 18, 2011)

I've listened to every song at least 2-3 times, the size has been consistent for a good 6 months and I usually just keep my music playing whenever I'm inside. 

@Scott, I know right? I figured a few people on here would have a good size like mine. Huh. 

@Raydar, That's pretty sweet. I've been thinking about doing that same thing but I don't think anybody would use it but me. I just stick to my 320GB external.


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 28.2 GB, but a lot of that is also podcasts. Of actual music, the number is closer to 17.8GB which last nine and a half days. I was not expecting that number, when a year ago, it would only have been a fraction of that size.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 18, 2011)

11.1 Gigs of rock/alt/hard rock/nu-metal/misc other types


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 18, 2011)

606MB...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 18, 2011)

If i add up my music from my different HDD/Pc's it's approximately 50gigs. I have a lot of music.....lol


----------



## Cyan (Aug 18, 2011)

82Go, for 30 000 files.
99% are Japanese artist/composer
95% are OST (anime,game,movies)
I have some J-pop
and very few tracks about French/international variety.

Many format (compressed or lossless, midi, Video game format too (spc, psf, gsf, etc.).)

I stopped taking new music few years ago, I already have enough to listen to.
I now take music only when I really like one from a game I'm playing or anime I'm watching.
Last one was Xenoblade OST.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 18, 2011)

About 2500 songs which adds up to 7 days and 16 hours. And it's only 18 GB. Not that picky about bitrate I guess. Mostly rock, some pop, OSTs (mostly movies, some video games), some rap, and a tad bit of classical. A few podcasts and comedy albums too.


----------



## wasim (Aug 18, 2011)

just about 6GB


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

Just around 20GB.

I don't listen to the music on my computer that much though, I usually just search YouTube and go from there.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 18, 2011)

189 songs, 11.9 hours, 979 MB. I really don't listen to music that often...


----------



## T-hug (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Aug 18, 2011)

A measly 15.5GB :/


----------



## KirovAir (Aug 18, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> 127GB...nearly 16,000 tunes....have at least a hundred more I need to add once I verify the track tags.  It's all forms of music.  All MP3.  Most are 320's but no lower than a 128.
> 
> We have a nice little setup here where the drive can be accessed from any PC in the house, plus we have an AudioTron so we can play them on the home stereo too.



Nearly the same.

About 143GB. Everything is 320kbs, or v0 VBR. 
All ID3-tags and album art is intact. Mostly are albums, but also lot's of compilations and some 'loose' numbers, which are hard to find, or do not exist on an album.
All songs are on out local NAS, and can be accessed so.

I like to collect music.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not a collector and I clean my library often. 1681 songs. 10.9 GB. Only Albums.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 18, 2011)

I dont keep music/songs I dont listen to repeatatively, hence its only 4GB.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Aug 18, 2011)

1090 songs. 8.8gb

Only complete albums. Hate having random songs on their own.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 18, 2011)

i have 3.51GB. i don't have much songs that i listen to years ago, and i don't plan on adding heaps of new music too.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 18, 2011)

Total I prob have around 1 gig, maybe less [I got very little space to put it in]. Most of it is albums and such I got off "the internet". And most of it is rock. I'm still deciding what to get next.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2011)

My "less than legitimately obtained" music folder is 29.6GB.

My "legitimately obtained" music (aka stuff I own on CD) is 8.40GB.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Legit music is probably 0%, I almost always use Google searches, torrents and the arguable Ge**ou.com to get my music.

But it's not that big, I keep all of my music on my 3DS, and it's about 4-5gb. Now my Osu! folder on the other hand is 2.13 GB.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 18, 2011)

18.2GB

Now that I'm looking, I'll probably free up some HDD space.  I don't listen to half this shit.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 18, 2011)

Nothing is legit on my pc's. Note I have plenty legit CD's, but downloading the stuff is way easier and faster then ripping a cd and tag it and stuff..


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2011)

22.4 GB. I download a few new tunes everyday, it's increasing quite fast. I mostly download via Youtube at the moment, the newest songs I like are almost always put there first.

My brother has over 100 GB, pretty crazy.


----------



## Creqaw (Aug 18, 2011)

28GB, though, I've never listened to most of it.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine is little over 6gigs. I should really start cleaning it out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

Since I share my music with my brother, our combined total is 50.8 GB. Most of which consists of hi-fi music, and 8959 tracks in total.

...yeah, we're both musicians, and need LOADS of inspiration


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2011)

Around 27gb. Not a lot.


----------



## Langin (Aug 18, 2011)

Nearly 3 gigabyte. I feel tiny.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 18, 2011)

12 gb of music


----------



## matt1freek (Aug 18, 2011)

207 GB..
yeah i have a little bit of music


----------



## Marlonguppy (Aug 18, 2011)

I currently have 1.2TB of non-legit(whoa, whatelse?) music on 3 external HDDs.
That's alot, but with a server rack full of ex. HDDs, you can't avoid it.


----------



## nano351 (Aug 18, 2011)

4748 songs. Last I checked it was at 20GB but that was back at 4k songs.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 19, 2011)

20gb of music ^~^ a week ago i only had like 10gb of music


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 19, 2011)

Currently I have 33 Gigs of music on my external but some is from Itunes so that takes a lot of space for their needless files.


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 19, 2011)

I have almost 30gb of music....maybe 1gb less if you subtract any duplicates


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 19, 2011)

1 gig


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 19, 2011)

0 gigs

Music Beta FTW!


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 19, 2011)

After cleaning up today

26,1 GB (28.100.117.347 Bytes)


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> 0 gigs
> 
> Music Beta FTW!



...What I was going to post.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

The only thing with them, is sometimes they separate the same album into multiple ones, & sometimes it fails to upload and you have to trick it to re-try...

But other than that it's grrrrrreat!


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 19, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish they did album artwork tagging though, and I had a weird problem on certain tracks where it seemed the whole song didn't quite upload.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 19, 2011)

3 terabytes of rush bootlegs from 1974 to present.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2011)

0 byts


----------



## roastable (Aug 19, 2011)

93.69GB

I'm devastated that it is just over the capacity of my iPod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone know where I can get a cheap 320GB hard drive for it?


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 19, 2011)

roastable said:
			
		

> 93.69GB
> 
> I'm devastated that it is just over the capacity of my iPod.
> 
> ...



Any western digital drive.


----------



## roastable (Aug 19, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Any western digital drive.



Thanks!

EDIT: Not exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks though. I'll just ebay it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2011)

About 2,300 songs or so, just enough to fill up my iPod.

I'm probably going to need a new MP3 player soon enough, but since I'm not willing to shell out the money, I'll just have to slow down my downloading quite a bit. Oh well...


----------



## Nujui (Aug 20, 2011)

156 MB.

I'm picky with music. And lazy to download any more.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 20, 2011)

5.78 GB and growing.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 20, 2011)

Only a measly 1 TB.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Aug 20, 2011)

395 songs, 2.09 GB, A Day's worth of songs.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 20, 2011)

I have about well over 300 songs on my iPod.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 20, 2011)

80 GB


----------

